
Learn-Anything: Search Interactive Mind Maps to Learn Anything - neurocroc
https://learn-anything.xyz/
======
edotrajan
Awesome work! Incredible resources, would save me ton of time bookmarking.
Thank you for making it a standalone site aside from GitHub repo.

Could you please make the links to open in new tab. Since, the mind maps serve
as a goto page or index page, it'd be more helpful. Nikita, thank you so much.

~~~
neurocroc
Thank you a lot edotrajan.

We might add it so links open in a new tab. However I do like how it is now
(it is the same as Google). The search engine is just there to get to the
resource you need as fast as possible. If you want to open the link in the new
tab, you can command + click. :)

I am really happy you are liking this search already. The most exciting things
are yet to come.

~~~
edotrajan
I understand your vision and analogy. I'll make use of your tip. My best
wishes! :)

